# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Brezinski: US-China G2

## rpfan2008

Brzezinski, proposed forming an US-China 'Group of 2'  what the hell he's upto?
he is just another Kissinger what may be in his mind?

----------


## sevin

source?

----------


## humanic

If anyone here has never heard of Zbigniew Brzezinski, please read this.  See also this short video.

----------


## Mesogen

Would this be The Bilateral Commission?

----------


## Zippyjuan

We (the US and China) are the two largest trading partners in the world. It is natural that we would have bilateral talks on issues.

----------


## decatren

ofcourse they want G2 with China. Whos else will lend the money?

----------


## humanic

*Brzezinski: Harmonious world a good platform for U.S.-China co-op* 

BEIJING, Jan. 13 (Xinhua) -- The United States and China should broaden their cooperation, and China's notion of a "harmonious world" would be a good platform for U.S.-China cooperation, former U.S. National Security Advisor Zbigniew Brzezinski told reporters here Tuesday.

    "Thirty years ago, we had a common threat in the Soviet Union and therefore we had a strategic interest in coming together. Today we have a common interest in preventing massive instability and conflict in the world" and making the world function within a restructured international system, he said.

    "That's a new common interest," Brzezinski said.

    Brzezinski came to Beijing for a series of events that began Monday to mark the 30th anniversary of China-U.S. diplomatic relations.

    "The notion of harmony, which China proposed, is exactly the right response to the danger of a clash of civilizations," Brzezinski said.

(Read more at link above)

----------


## humanic

*The Group of Two that could change the world**
by Zbigniew Brzezinski*

...If we at all times keep in mind the centrality of our interdependence, we will be able to cope with other contentious issues.

What should now be our shared grand goal? Our relationship cannot be static; it will either expand or narrow. The world will benefit, and so will our countries, if it expands. As a practical matter, we need to widen and deepen our geostrategic co-operation, beyond the immediate need for close collaboration in coping with the economic crisis.

[...]

We need to develop a shared view on how to cope with the global risks posed by climate change. We should explore the possibility of creating a larger standby UN peacekeeping force for deployment in failed states. We should discuss how an international initiative towards a global adoption of the zero-nuclear weapons option might be helpful in stemming wider nuclear weapons proliferation. We certainly need to collaborate closely in expanding the current Group of Eight leading industrial nations to a G14 or G16, in order to widen the global circle of decision-makers and to develop a more inclusive response to the economic crisis. 

(Read more at link above)

----------

